
US: Police Arrest People for Criticizing Cops on Facebook and Twitter - kushti
https://theintercept.com/2016/07/12/after-dallas-shootings-police-arrest-people-for-criticizing-cops-on-facebook-and-twitter/
======
kafkaesq
Whether the police responded appropriately to these postings can certainly be
debated.

But to describe these postings as simply "criticism" is highly misleading, and
blatant clickbait.

